# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Fuji Robotics, Sanyo-Onoda, Yamaguchi Prefecture, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Fuji Robotics

fujirobotics.com/palletizers

----------


## Airicist

Fuji Robotics at the 2015 Pack Expo Show in Las Vegas Stacking Boxes

Published on Oct 9, 2015




> Fuji Robotic Palletizing & De-Palletizing Cases at the Pack Expo Show in Las Vegas 2015

----------


## Airicist

Fuji Robotics Bag Palletizing

Published on Oct 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Fastest Robot Palletiser

Published on Nov 6, 2015




> Fastest Robot Palletiser on Aggregates. 26 sacks per min with well stacked pallets. The robot is smooth and not shaking.

----------

